# Guess the Decade When These Classic Christmas Ads Appeared



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

https://www.metv.com/quiz/can-you-guess-what-decade-these-vintage-christmas-ads-are-from

I got 9 out of 14


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

Can't see it, deb. The link appears for a second or two, and then disappears.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

You got 10 out of 14​
Not bad..all guessing because I've never seen those American Ads before...


----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)

My score was 9 out of 14.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Can't see it, deb. The link appears for a second or two, and then disappears.


Apparently it works for others.


----------

